# Mỹ phẩm giả tràn lan trên thị trường phần 1



## hatmitdoan (8 Tháng năm 2021)

Việc buôn bán mỹ phẩm giả tràn lan không chỉ khiến các doanh nghiệp làm ăn chân chính gặp khó khăn, hơn hết là những hệ lụy mà mỹ phẩm giả có thể gây ra đối với sức khỏe của người tiêu dùng.

Mặc dù nhập nhằng về nguồn gốc xuất xứ cũng như chất lượng nhưng hàng loạt các loại mỹ phẩm từ bình dân đến thương hiệu cao cấp vẫn đang được rao bán rộng rãi trên thị trường với giá siêu rẻ, mặc cho những nguy hiểm có thể gây ra đối với người sử dụng.

*>> Các dự án phòng sạch mỹ phẩm đãn và đang thi công xây dựng tham khảo tại: 

Tăng chế tài xử phạt*

Trước tình trạng buôn bán mỹ phẩm giả tràn lan trên thị trường, mới đây Chính phủ đã ra Nghị định 98/2020/NĐ-CP quy định xử phạt vi phạm hành chính trong hoạt động thương mại, sản xuất, buôn bán hàng giả, hàng cấm và bảo vệ quyền lợi người tiêu dùng, chính thức có hiệu lực từ ngày 15/10/2020.

Theo đó, việc buôn bán hàng giả về giá trị sử dụng, công dụng sẽ bị phạt tối đa từ 50 - 70 triệu đồng tùy trường hợp hàng giả tương đương với số lượng của hàng thật có trị giá từ 30 triệu đồng trở lên hoặc thu lợi bất hợp pháp từ 50 triệu đồng trở lên mà không bị truy cứu trách nhiệm hình sự. Riêng việc kinh doanh hàng thực phẩm, mỹ phẩm, thức ăn thủy sản, phân bón, thuốc thú y... sẽ bị phạt tiền gấp 2 lần các mức tiền phạt quy định đối với hành vi này. Ngoài ra, người vi phạm còn bị tịch thu tang vật, tước quyền sử dụng giấy phép, chứng chỉ hành nghề từ 1 - 3 tháng và phải nộp lại số tiền thu lợi bất hợp pháp có được do hành vi vi phạm.

Riêng việc sản xuất hàng giả là mỹ phẩm sẽ có mức phạt cao hơn, tối đa lên 140 - 200 triệu đồng; Nếu buôn bán mỹ phẩm giả mạo nhãn hàng hóa, bao bì sẽ bị phạt tối đa đến 100 triệu đồng... Như vậy, quy định mới đã tăng mức xử phạt hành chính lên gần gấp 2 lần so với mức phạt trước đây đối với sản xuất và buôn bán mỹ phẩm giả.

Tuy nhiên theo một số chuyên gia, việc kinh doanh, sản xuất mỹ phẩm giả đem về lợi nhuận cao, vì thế cần có những biện pháp cứng rắn hơn để có thể ngăn chặn tình trạng này tiếp diễn trên thị trường. Theo chuyên gia, việc buôn bán mỹ phẩm giả tràn lan không chỉ khiến các doanh nghiệp làm ăn chân chính gặp khó khăn, hơn hết là những hệ lụy mà mỹ phẩm giả có thể gây ra đối với sức khỏe của người tiêu dùng.

Anh Khang ME - Chuyên cung cấp các giải pháp tổng thế cho phòng sạch.

Thông tin chi tiết về *TƯ VẤN - THIẾT KẾ - THI CÔNG PHÒNG SẠCH*, vui lòng liên hệ

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Kỹ thuật Anh Khang

Hotline: 1900 636 814

Email: info@akme.com.vn

Website: 

Add: Số 184 Phúc Diễn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội*


----------

